# Best Bonnet Creek Tower for young children?



## dagger1 (Nov 17, 2017)

We will be going to Wyndham Bonnet Creek in December.  Nine adults and eight children.  The children are six and under and my wife is confined to a wheelchair.  So entering/leaving Bonnet Creek will be a major undertaking every day.  Any suggestions on the best tower to:  1) ease loading/unloading people/strollers/wheelchair etc; and 2) also closest to pool/lazy river?  I think view will be of lesser interest on this trip than location near parking (2 handicap vehicles) and the lazy river.  (Will the lazy river be heated in December?)


----------



## BDMX2 (Nov 17, 2017)

Tower 5 has one of the two lazy rivers, and also a zero entry portion of the pool.  The pirate pool at tower 6 also has a zero entry.  There is a lazy river at the main building, but that seems a little louder and busier than the one at tower 5.  They all have pretty nice roundabouts in front of the entries for easy loading and unloading, but tower 6 seems to be busier all the time than tower 5.  Tower 5 would be my first choice, then tower 4.  4 is right next door and close enough to the pool at 5, but also has nice close access to the ampitheater and the main building (Puerto de Leon I think is what they call it) for game room, arts and crafts, and sundaes.  When they put up bounce houses and that type of thing it is between the main building and tower 1.


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 17, 2017)

BDMX2 said:


> Tower 5 has one of the two lazy rivers, and also a zero entry portion of the pool.  The pirate pool at tower 6 also has a zero entry.  There is a lazy river at the main building, but that seems a little louder and busier than the one at tower 5.  They all have pretty nice roundabouts in front of the entries for easy loading and unloading, but tower 6 seems to be busier all the time than tower 5.  Tower 5 would be my first choice, then tower 4.  4 is right next door and close enough to the pool at 5, but also has nice close access to the ampitheater and the main building (Puerto de Leon I think is what they call it) for game room, arts and crafts, and sundaes.  When they put up bounce houses and that type of thing it is between the main building and tower 1.


Thanks much!!  Do you know if the lazy rivers are heated?


----------



## MaryBella7 (Nov 17, 2017)

If you can be in Tower 6, you will have access to towels, replacement keys, etc. The one year I was there in Tower 2 with our little guys.  Our keys deactivated and I had to drag them all over to Tower 6 for that.  To get replacement pool towels after a certain time, head over to tower 6.  Good pools are by Tower 6 and Tower 5 (which is VERY close to 6, so not a bad location either).

Oh, and the main building also has access to keys, etc.


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 17, 2017)

MaryBella7 said:


> If you can be in Tower 6, you will have access to towels, replacement keys, etc. The one year I was there in Tower 2 with our little guys.  Our keys deactivated and I had to drag them all over to Tower 6 for that.  To get replacement pool towels after a certain time, head over to tower 6.  Good pools are by Tower 6 and Tower 5 (which is VERY close to 6, so not a bad location either).
> 
> Oh, and the main building also has access to keys, etc.


Thanks!!!  It's going to be a madhouse!!!  It's our first time to Bonnet Creek, we are really looking forward to the trip..


----------



## BDMX2 (Nov 17, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks much!!  Do you know if the lazy rivers are heated?



I'm not sure.  We've been in mid April and early November for all of our visits, both time frames have been comfortable but that isn't the chillier months.  I'm guessing yes, but maybe someone else can confirm.

Good points on the towels and cards at tower 6.  I have to say, though, that 6 was just a busier feel than we like with the secondary desk there (and having to walk by the sales-y folks every time we came in, though they left us alone).  Plus, it is the biggest and we felt like we were waiting on elevators way more than when we've been in towers 5 and 2.  

Oh, and grilling tools.  You check those out at the activity desks at 6 and the main building.  We pack our own because I don't like having to check them out and return them.  They have very nice gas grilling stations, so you may want to plan for that with your crew!

Another thing with kids - you can buy koi food at the activity desk (at least in the main building, I assume both?) so you can feed the fish in the lake.  DH and I actually like doing this as adults, kind of a fun and relaxing thing to do 

We really love this resort!  You'll have a great time!


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 17, 2017)

BDMX2 said:


> I'm not sure.  We've been in mid April and early November for all of our visits, both time frames have been comfortable but that isn't the chillier months.  I'm guessing yes, but maybe someone else can confirm.
> 
> Good points on the towels and cards at tower 6.  I have to say, though, that 6 was just a busier feel than we like with the secondary desk there (and having to walk by the sales-y folks every time we came in, though they left us alone).  Plus, it is the biggest and we felt like we were waiting on elevators way more than when we've been in towers 5 and 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the great advice.  I will probably give WBC a call a week or so before we go to see if we can all be in Tower 5 or 4.  We have 2 x 3BRs and 2 x 2BRs and hope to all be in the same tower.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 17, 2017)

They have a free shuttle between locations on the resort.  It did not take them long to get their and did not pick-up multiple groups of people when I was their.  It was a nice resort.


----------



## jwalk03 (Nov 17, 2017)

We went in February and stayed in Tower 6.  The pools were warm enough to swim in for sure, I don't remember ever using the lazy river but I assume it would be the same as the pools.


----------



## liquidmas (Nov 17, 2017)

I have stayed in Towers 4, 5, and 6. The front loading and unloading into the tower is the same. 6 does have a checkin and concierge desk in foyer. Pools and lazy rivers are all heated. I was on backside of 5 12 th floor. We could sit on couch and see Epcot ball lit up and the fireworks at 910pm. Unit quality is same in those 3 towers. Kids will go back and forth between tower 5 lasy river and tower 6 pirate ship pool. My boys go back and forth until tired than want to go to main last river. They have been their 3 times with me and never have asked to go to theme park since they love the outdoor pools.


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 17, 2017)

liquidmas said:


> I have stayed in Towers 4, 5, and 6. The front loading and unloading into the tower is the same. 6 does have a checkin and concierge desk in foyer. Pools and lazy rivers are all heated. I was on backside of 5 12 th floor. We could sit on couch and see Epcot ball lit up and the fireworks at 910pm. Unit quality is same in those 3 towers. Kids will go back and forth between tower 5 lasy river and tower 6 pirate ship pool. My boys go back and forth until tired than want to go to main last river. They have been their 3 times with me and never have asked to go to theme park since they love the outdoor pools.


Thanks!!  Hopefully we can get 4 or 5.!


----------



## whitewater (Nov 18, 2017)

I'd vote for either 5 or 6.  Have 3 kids and we opt. for those.


----------



## buckor (Nov 20, 2017)

We stayed in Tower 5 last year and had a blast...lazy river right outside the door...zero entry. It is the larger of the 2 lazy rivers too.

We will be there Christmas week next month. I called a few months ago and asked about heated pools. I was told that everything is heated. They also said Christmas last year was in the 80s. Average temp seems to be around mid 70s.

Our kids did not want to leave the resort, they were having so much fun! We had to force them to go to parks because we had prepurchased tickets. Next month we are doing Magic Kingdom one day, Anima Kingdom another, and Islands of Adventure another....the rest of the week we are going to enjoy relaxing at the resort! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks to everyone.  We are all in Tower 6, fantastic!  They are working on the pool at Tower 5, but everything is great here at Tower 6.  Our 2/2’s are high, nice views, our 2x3BR’s are on the first floor, nice back patios that walk right out to the pool.  I like the first floor units the best, with the great patios and the 8 grandkids going right out our patio doors to the pool.  Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## whitewater (Dec 19, 2017)

call in advance and also request a pool view from either of these two towers.  you can see some fireworks from that angle.  

PS.  lazy river is still closed for repair.  They resurfaced the pool and have since filled it.  Still waiting on it to open.  Should be any day.  (We are here right now).


----------



## buckor (Dec 19, 2017)

whitewater said:


> call in advance and also request a pool view from either of these two towers.  you can see some fireworks from that angle.
> 
> PS.  lazy river is still closed for repair.  They resurfaced the pool and have since filled it.  Still waiting on it to open.  Should be any day.  (We are here right now).


We are headed down there this Friday...had requested Tower 5 or 6....you think the lazy river at 5 will be back up by then? We stayed in 5 on our last visit and loved "walking out the back door" to the lazy river!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Dec 19, 2017)

buckor said:


> We are headed down there this Friday...had requested Tower 5 or 6....you think the lazy river at 5 will be back up by then? We stayed in 5 on our last visit and loved "walking out the back door" to the lazy river!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


I would think so.  they filled it up with water.  

Guessing they are balancing the water and chemicals.  I'll check it out today and advise


----------



## buckor (Dec 19, 2017)

whitewater said:


> I would think so.  they filled it up with water.
> 
> Guessing they are balancing the water and chemicals.  I'll check it out today and advise


Thanks very much! We're looking forward to a great time this next week!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## BDMX2 (Dec 19, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks to everyone.  We are all in Tower 6, fantastic!  They are working on the pool at Tower 5, but everything is great here at Tower 6.  Our 2/2’s are high, nice views, our 2x3BR’s are on the first floor, nice back patios that walk right out to the pool.  I like the first floor units the best, with the great patios and the 8 grandkids going right out our patio doors to the pool.  Thanks again for the advice!



Glad to hear you're all having a great time!  Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## whitewater (Dec 19, 2017)

buckor said:


> Thanks very much! We're looking forward to a great time this next week!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


still closed as of this evening.  Engineering still not giving a date when they will open.  

I'll update once I know more.  Either way tower 6 pool rocks and has a waterslide which all enjoy.


----------



## buckor (Dec 19, 2017)

whitewater said:


> still closed as of this evening.  Engineering still not giving a date when they will open.
> 
> I'll update once I know more.  Either way tower 6 pool rocks and has a waterslide which all enjoy.


Thank you very much!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Dec 21, 2017)

closed as of last night.  they were putting mulch, new plants, and removing some old plants in planters & flower areas. 

Keep saying it, but any day.  

PS.  Its looking really nice!


----------



## whitewater (Dec 21, 2017)

whitewater said:


> closed as of last night.  they were putting mulch, new plants, and removing some old plants in planters & flower areas.
> 
> Keep saying it, but any day.
> 
> PS.  Its looking really nice!



*Closed today*:  12/21/17 10am

*Status*:  
Pool being cleaned by staff (pool nets getting leaves etc. out of river & beach area)
Trimming palm trees (long pole saws)
removing yard debris 
straightening chairs
sweeping/blowing leaves

*IMHO*:  looks like final clean​


----------



## buckor (Dec 21, 2017)

whitewater said:


> *Closed today*:  12/21/17 10am
> 
> *Status*:
> Pool being cleaned by staff (pool nets getting leaves etc. out of river & beach area)
> ...


Awesome! We're packing and getting ready to head that direction for a tomorrow check-in. 

Thanks for the updates!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Dec 22, 2017)

buckor said:


> Awesome! We're packing and getting ready to head that direction for a tomorrow check-in.
> 
> Thanks for the updates!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk




you are in luck - its OPEN!!


----------



## buckor (Dec 22, 2017)

whitewater said:


> you are in luck - its OPEN!!


Yes sir...just crawled out if it and came back up to the room. 

Are you still here? Would enjoy meeting a fellow TUGGER if so!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Dec 23, 2017)

Great meeting you and the family this morning.  Tuggers are the best. Enjoy the Christmas holiday at BC!


----------



## buckor (Dec 23, 2017)

whitewater said:


> Great meeting you and the family this morning.  Tuggers are the best. Enjoy the Christmas holiday at BC!


It was great meeting you and your family today, too! Be safe traveling and Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------

